# All around best Bottom Fishing Setup



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

All,

Can someone fill me in on the best ideal rod and real setup for bottom fishing. I would like to get a mid range setup and would like to know from the experts as too what i should go with. I am not looking to be set up for a particluar fish just one that i cn use for about anything. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Robbr (May 19, 2010)

It's really hard to beat a Penn 4/0, medium action rod 6'-7' spooled with just 50lb mono. 6' mono leader with an 8 ounce slip lead and 6/0-8/0 circle hook. You can also use this rod and reel for trolling (not billfishing). It's relatively inexpensive. I still have 4/0s that are 40 years old that was given to me by Grandfather and still work great. 

Of course you can spend good money on the new smaller reels such as the Torque, Talicas and Saltigas. Along with those you can use braid and of course the new jigging rods made by any number of manufacturers. 

Set a budget and ask questions here. Lots of good info here.

Good luck and good fishing to you.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd look seriously at the small high speed star drag reels and jigging rods. 

Daiwa Saltiga or Penn Torque on Penn Torque rod on a Shimano Trevala rod.

Or high drag spinning reels like the 
Shimano Saragosa SRG14000 on a Trevala rod. Save some $ by looking at the Shimano Spheros reels. 

The new Shimano Saragosa SRG10000 will be out soon, not sure of it's max drag rating yet. Shimano rep, Chad, had one at the outcast sale on a Terez rod, It was one nice setup. 

Of course the Shimano Stella or Daiwa Saltiga SA-Z Dogfight if you got a money tree.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 6/0 penn reel and rod for sale for $150.00 if you are interested...already spooled...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

If you want to go on the inexpensive end I would reccemmond the penn 850 spinning on a penn slammer rod these can be had for about 150 at bass pro. Its a good set up and I have caught plenty of fish on it.. Now if you want something a little beefier I would go with a penn torque 300 reel, it has 35lbs of drag and is built tough and looks great. Pair that up with a medium to heavy 7 foot 40-80 class rod and you will be set for just about anything you can hook into. The reel will set you back about $300 and look to spend around $100 for a good rod. I love my penn torque reel it is a sweet setup. Just an FYI I have had no luck with the daiwia reels I have drags in two go out in less than a seasons worth of fishing.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

before you buy something

look into the shimano star 15-30 or shimano star 20-40 reels

beefy drag, high speed, light weight, durable and CHEAP.
Last one I bought on ebay was like $35.00

read about and look at the pictures of the gears here
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=17.0

I hate bottom fishing with a penn 3/0 or 4/0.......old clunkers


----------

